# Of these 5 species, which 2 would you hold back?



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

I've had some ideas in my head lately. I'm just messing around with some of these ideas here, nothing is definite or set in stone. 

So I'm _thinking_ about downsizing my collection in order to make 1 or 2 final "masterpiece" vivariums. These would have all of the bells and whistles that I've either been scared to add in the past or didn't know how to do in the past. I'm thinking of some cool ideas for these tanks, such as two horizontal 40B's in the corner of my room in an L shape, one 90g viv, single a 40B vert, etc.

If I do end up going through with this project, I'd only be able to keep two species of my frogs, for my two tanks. Maybe, one species for one tank, but in this case let's just say it's two. 

Another issue is that I'll be leaving for college in a little less than a year. I'm thinking I'll just sell the frogs and keep the vivariums up and running as plant only tanks. That way my parents would only have to do basically nothing to care for the tanks, since most stuff would be automated. 

A list of my current frogs can be seen in the poll above. Please vote for 2 species. 

Please post as to why you chose what you chose.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Hey Mitch,
I chose the 2 thumbnails only because it would be easier to replace the others if you decided that you wanted to after college.Just my opinion.

Lou


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Good point Lou. Thanks for your opinion and votes!


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

No problem,You know I have the si's.  I have leucs,azureas++++ so you know your covered if you need them anyway.

Lou


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

I agree with Oddlot


----------



## 19jeffro83 (Sep 5, 2011)

Keep the thumbs. Try and make it easy on the parents. Put the in an established tank w plenty of food. Have em feed 1-2 tomes a week while you're gone and do you duties while you're home.


----------



## mcaiger53 (Jan 3, 2011)

I also voted for the thumbs. The azures and leucs are about as common as you can get, and the cheapest, so easiest to replace if you change your mind. Same as oddlot. 
Mike.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

oddlot said:


> No problem,You know I have the si's.  I have leucs,azureas++++ so you know your covered if you need them anyway.
> 
> Lou


Haha, thanks, but it's 5 years down the road so I don't know yet...  Thanks though!



19jeffro83 said:


> Keep the thumbs. Try and make it easy on the parents. Put the in an established tank w plenty of food. Have em feed 1-2 tomes a week while you're gone and do you duties while you're home.


Yea, that could work. I mean my Dad knows how to care for the frogs perfectly well but I won't be there in case anything goes wrong. 



mcaiger53 said:


> I also voted for the thumbs. The azures and leucs are about as common as you can get, and the cheapest, so easiest to replace if you change your mind. Same as oddlot.
> Mike.


To be honest I don't really care about how rare or common a frog is. If I think it's beautiful then I like it.


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

I voted imitators and vents. If you load up the tanks with plenty of leaf litter and microfauna before leaving, your parents would only have to feed a couple times per week. Or, you might be able to set up two 10 gallon verts and smuggle them into a dorm as "planted tanks" then bribe your room mate with pizza any time he thinks he sees a frog.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Okapi said:


> I voted imitators and vents. If you load up the tanks with plenty of leaf litter and microfauna before leaving, your parents would only have to feed a couple times per week. Or, you might be able to set up two 10 gallon verts and smuggle them into a dorm as "planted tanks" then bribe your room mate with pizza any time he thinks he sees a frog.


I think I'm going to make some friends before I start whipping out vivariums in the dorm room. I don't want to look like a freak...


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

Are you calling us freaks?? :0. J/K. If it's down to beauty, I think it's hard to beat a blue frog and a tiny acrobatic orange frog.


----------



## DannyMeister (Sep 30, 2010)

I totally wish I'd had my frogs in college!


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Ulisesfrb said:


> Are you calling us freaks?? :0. J/K. If it's down to beauty, I think it's hard to beat a blue frog and a tiny acrobatic orange frog.


No, I'm just saying that being the "frog kid" might not get you too many ladies.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Mitch said:


> No, I'm just saying that being the "frog kid" might not get you too many ladies.


It would get you the 'weird frog ladies'.


----------



## pnwpdf (Nov 9, 2010)

You guys might be surprised at how many normal ladies like a well maintained vivarium, especially if it has a couple of cute little frogs in it... Don't have 10 vivs though, because that will weed out the ones that are normal 
Anyway, I voted for the intermedius and the vents. Those are easy, require fewer flies than the larger frogs, and aren't as loud. Though the bolder the frog, the more it'll stand up to loud roommates. Food for thought.


----------



## bronz (Jul 29, 2008)

Vents and Azureus for me, for the same aesthetic reason as ulisesfrb, plus I have a real soft spot for them both.


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

Azureus and imis,the best of both worlds


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm thinking about keeping the imitators and leucs. The leucs were my first frogs and the imitators were second, so I'm very attached to them both. I still have a while to decide though, considering that if I were to go through with this project I'd have to sell almost everything off and then save up the rest of the money to actually do it.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Mitch,

If the leucomelas were your first frog (as they were mine), you will likely regret giving them away. Also, if I could only choose one frog based on beauty, it would be the azureus for sure. The haters that say this is the "rat" of the hobby or too common to care about, are totally missing the point of the hobby (to keep what YOU love).

Good luck, Richard.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Woodsman said:


> Hi Mitch,
> 
> If the leucomelas were your first frog (as they were mine), you will likely regret giving them away. Also, if I could only choose one frog based on beauty, it would be the azureus for sure. The haters that say this is the "rat" of the hobby or too common to care about, are totally missing the point of the hobby (to keep what YOU love).
> 
> Good luck, Richard.


Thanks for the advice Richard. That's why I'm thinking about keeping the leucs. Now that you bring that up I'm torn about whether I should keep the Azureus or Intermedius. Hmmm, well I sure could get a pretty hefty sum for the breeding group of intermedius! It's not really about the money though, so I'm not sure. 

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

I think you should keep them all

Lou


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

oddlot said:


> I think you should keep them all
> 
> Lou


I wish! I'll buy some froglets from your SI's after college to build my collection back up!


----------



## BYHGAB (Jun 13, 2011)

I voted Imis because they are cool, my nect frogs for sure. I know I could never give away my first frogs, so I voted leucs. This way you get to see small and big frog habits.


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

imis will tank raise their offspring while you're gone ... especially if you build a monster tank... the vents don't seem to feed their young, so if they started breeding your parents would have to do some work ... i'd keep the imis and whichever other one you're more attached to...

-brett


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Hmm, well I just realized that if I were to keep one of the arboreal species then I might have to make the viv a vert, which would ruin the plan of having the two tanks in an L shape. A 40B is 18" high, which I guess could be an okay height, even for an arboreal species. Thoughts?

I need to think about this more...


----------



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

I am in college and have 2 vivs 

Of course I just got them and im almost done with college. I waited so that, and I quote, I wouldn't be referred to as "the frog-freak". 

Everyone loves them now!

I vote for azureus and ims


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Mer_ said:


> I am in college and have 2 vivs
> 
> Of course I just got them and im almost done with college. I waited so that, and I quote, I wouldn't be referred to as "the frog-freak".
> 
> ...


Haha, smart of you to wait. Right now I'm thinking imtermedius and leucs, though.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm thinking of maybe keeping the SI's and building up a group of them instead of keeping the intermedius. I say this for a few reasons:


I could get enough money from selling the intermedius group to fund a solid amount of this project. For a 1.2.1 I was thinking I could get at least $250. My target for the whole project would be to spend less than $600... hopefully.
I would be able to give the SI's plenty of room to frolic and play, and definitely build up the group to more frogs.
I could put a pond in the SI viv for them to deposit their tads, which could complete the entire life cycle in the viv... pretty cool. This would give me an excuse to do a water feature, too. This would leave less work for the parents too. 
I could use the SI's breeding to fund the project, as I have done with past projects - I've gotten like 100 tads from the SI's so far 

Thoughts?


----------



## 19jeffro83 (Sep 5, 2011)

Sounds like you have a solid plan to me.
Why don't you hook me up with those Iquitos? I have a group of four Iquitos froglets ATM. I'll give a deal when your ready to start back up? ( :


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

19jeffro83 said:


> Sounds like you have a solid plan to me.
> Why don't you hook me up with those Iquitos? I have a group of four Iquitos froglets ATM. I'll give a deal when your ready to start back up? ( :


I'd be glad to haha. I'm really confused about them because they're about 7 months old and both look like males but I haven't heard any calling yet...


----------



## 19jeffro83 (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm sure given more time they'll be sexed. I've read the earliest this species calls is around 6-8 months and that successful batches take a little longer.


----------



## MollyAttack (Sep 24, 2011)

It's possible to get them into your dorms...if yours are going to be anything like mine, the RAs never come in your room. I have two geckos in my room right now, no one is the wiser. I, of course, have a very tolerant roommate. Haha.


----------



## freaky_tah (Jan 21, 2009)

Yeah I snuck a pet king snake into the dorms back in the college daze...but I didn't have to deal with any inhabitants calling on a daily basis!


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

You'd need housing/RAs that don't do cleaning checks. Cleaning checks are where they discover all your dark secrets  

-former RA


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm not bringing frogs to college, at least certainly for freshmen year. That being said, I did get into Tulane and Indiana University this weekend!


----------



## Happy_Frogger (Oct 19, 2011)

Mitch said:


> I'm not bringing frogs to college, at least certainly for freshmen year. That being said, I did get into Tulane and Indiana University this weekend!


Congratulations!!!


----------



## freaky_tah (Jan 21, 2009)

Congrats man!

My advice, go somewhere warm!! Walking to class in the snow sucks, plus all the chicks hibernate somewhere else till it's warm again


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Mitch said:


> I'm not bringing frogs to college, at least certainly for freshmen year. That being said, I did get into Tulane and Indiana University this weekend!


Can't beat Nawlins! My cousin went to Tulane and whenever I went to visit her I had a great time...may make it kinda hard to focus on class though


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

I think you've got the right idea waiting to see how busy college life is before you bring the frogs over. Do you know what you want to study yet? This is going to sound lame, but you'll be surprised by how much work some majors at some schools require of your free time and energy (not to mention what your social life at college takes from you


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Happy_Frogger said:


> Congratulations!!!


Thanks!



freaky_tah said:


> Congrats man!
> 
> My advice, go somewhere warm!! Walking to class in the snow sucks, plus all the chicks hibernate somewhere else till it's warm again


Tulane is warm! 



fieldnstream said:


> Can't beat Nawlins! My cousin went to Tulane and whenever I went to visit her I had a great time...may make it kinda hard to focus on class though


Yea, it's definitely a fun school.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

PeanutbuttER said:


> I think you've got the right idea waiting to see how busy college life is before you bring the frogs over. Do you know what you want to study yet? This is going to sound lame, but you'll be surprised by how much work some majors at some schools require of your free time and energy (not to mention what your social life at college takes from you


I'm interested in business. I know college can be a lot of work, but you know what they say... work hard, party hard.


----------

